# Just for Fun



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

This was a litter just for fun.

Just for fun, and since I haven't had a litter of pied babies on purpose in ages I put my pied agouti brindle satin angora buck in with a pied agouti brindle satin angora doe and a pied recessive yellow merle angora doe.

The parents. 

























The babies
















Just the girls
















So far it looks like there are pied black tans, pied black brindle, pied agouti, pied recessive yellow, and one pied blue brindle. Still waiting to see if there are any merles.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

!! I usually don't like RY but I love the little satin girl with the eye spot and the black pied female with the fewest spots.  I really need some pieds with hardly any spots to counter mine that have way too little white.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a lovely pile of mouselettes; and they are at just that perfect age for max cuteness, too!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I checked on them today and several were looking back at me, lol, I love that first dumbfounded look. Looks like just one RY, the really bright satin one in the middle of the doe pics. The rest have the beginnings of stripes showing through. Still no merle, but I can still hope.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

So cute! I'm loving there colors too!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Some new pics, I whittled it down to two bucks so far, a pied black tan and a pied agouti. I'll pick one or the other in another week or so. I'm still working on the girls. They're all just so dang cute, lol.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

awwwwwwww...... id have to keep all of them  they are sooooo cute and fuzzy


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Awww, those babies are so precious! They're growing up quickly to!


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

AWWWW  They looks so pretty!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh! I want them all right here in my lap!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the little yellow and white cuties :love1


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

They're about 6 weeks old now. Much bigger, and snugglier, lol.

The 2 Piebald Brindle Satin Angora does
















Piebald Blue Brindle Satin Angora doe
















Piebald Agouti Satin Angora doe









Piebald Brindle Angora doe









Piebald Black Tan Angora doe


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

they look lovely :O)


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

I loooooooove the black tans! Nice variety you got in those litters


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

they are all gorgeous


----------

